# Transparente Polygone



## frosch66 (18. Apr 2005)

Ne Anfängerfrage....  

Ich würde gerne mehrere Polygone übereinander legen. Ist es möglich (und falls ja wie?) dise Polygone transparent zu zeichnen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Apr 2005)

Hm wie übereinanderlegen?
Und wenn du GeometryArrays hast, kannst du COLOR_4 benutzen, dann wird der Alpha-Wert mit einberechnet. Und bei nem Shape3D kannst du im Appearance die TransparencyAttributes ändern.


----------



## frosch66 (19. Apr 2005)

Hab nun eine Lösung gefunden (war wohl etwas zu ungeduldig):


```
AlphaComposite comp =AlphaComposite.getInstance(AlphaComposite.SRC_OVER, 0.5f);
        g.setComposite(comp);
```

klappt ganz gut. :wink:


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Apr 2005)

Hm? Ich dachte es geht um Java3D ???:L Na egal, hak das Thema noch ab  (links unten)


----------

